# Why is it....drug testing



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a question for you guys..

A friend of mine who is a cop has to take random drug testing because he draws a check from the government every week.

So here is my question....

Why is it those who draw checks every month welfare, assistance, food stamps ( On the 4th at a expensive meat market, the guy ahead of me had some very nice cuts of porter house steaks, and some alaskan king crab paid for it with a food stamp card...grr ) but anyhow...they recieve check and never have to be drug tested ???

Why is that ??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very good question. It doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Drop a note to your Representatives I would be interested to hear their answer. I am sure that it would cost a lot of money to set up but in the long run we would probably save millions every month. I am sure that they would say that they didn't want to take food from the mouths of babes because of the sins of their parents. However I would then ask why do the parents have control of those children if they are under the influence of drugs.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Yep I've got to take one to pay their way.They should have to take one to spend the money I had to give them.[when I say I, I mean we].


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They wanted to try that here, but the bleeding hearts fought for them and said they were infringing on their constitutional rights, minority rules!!!


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Our legislature is working on having that exact thing made into a law here, If your on welfare checks your going to have to be tested for drugs before the check is sent, think it's a good idea myself, however we have those same compassionate people screaming civil rights, think they are the same ones who claim racial profiling as well, idiots !!


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I have talked to people about the same thing, since both of my parents are government employees.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well sounds like we are all in agreement and not one speaking up against.

I am going to be gone till late Sunday. Doubting there will be anyone speaking up against such a thought...minority ruling yep


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i am not even going to get started.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that next on the agenda would be sterilization, but that is another topic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Should be testing the representatives.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

10-4 on that catcapper I will 2nd that motion matter fact I'll 2nd everything said prior. If it applies to those who contribute to it why not those who benefit from it. I might ought to take Lilbill's aproach. I'll take a fifth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Would that be a fifth of sipping whiskey ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

yepper helps settle the nerves and allows time to think about better thoughts. LOL Hey just had a thought we could employ them as a desinated sacrafice in the event of a bear attack. Darn it there I go again. Wheres that bottle?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> yepper helps settle the nerves and allows time to think about better thoughts. LOL Hey just had a thought we could employ them as a desinated sacrafice in the event of a bear attack. Darn it there I go again. Wheres that bottle?


 Garbage bears don't smell nice!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I am sure that they would say that they didn't want to take food from the mouths of babes because of the sins of their parents.


Good point Don, BUT.... How will a child learn to hate and not make the same mistakes their parents made if they don't have to suffer from them?


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I am sure that they would say that they didn't want to take food from the mouths of babes because of the sins of their parents.


 Mandatory sterilization. No new kids with government money.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that state aid is cut off here if another mouth is brought into the equation.


----------

